# My bike's transformation(56k beware)



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

My bike started out as a good condition 2004 Specialized bighit back in June 2008 when I bought it used:










Put a good amount of riding on it over that summer. Whiteface mountain was actually the first mountain that I had ever rode downhill bikes on. Looking up, it was kind of intimidating especially since I didn't know what to expect. My first run going down the fireroads were a blast, when we were heading for the real dh trails off the fireroad my back wheel instantly locked up. It was one of those moments that you were just starting to really get into it, then something goes wrong. Anyways it was some kind of thick fencing wire that somehow wrapped around both sides of my rear hub and over my back tire. The wire was wound over the tire and it actually compressed the tire to the rim, luckily I took it off and the tire was fine:thumbsup: Here are some pics:




























After a few more trips that summer I knew what had to be replaced on that bike. For one the rear quick release deore hub was loosening up after every run. That had to go, so I decided to go with red ano hope pro 2 hubs, rear bolt on. Loose rear wheel problem solved. After my first run at jiminy peak later that summer, I knew that the Junior Ts had to go. I bottomed those forks hard off of a very small drop and sent me temple first into a tree. Thank you full face helmet! Oh I was also enjoying listening to my rear hub whirr away with a nice solid rear end for the first time. It was a good feeling because I knew I was starting to get my bike dialed in and the way I wanted it.

Over the next winter, I was on the hunt for a new to me fork. It was a toss up between a 2006 Zocchi 888rc2x or a Zocchi Shiver. The 888 was a slightly out of my range, but I found a 2002 Shiver for an awesome deal. Thanks Vance! That fork has been super reliable especially for a fork that is 8 years old as I write this today.

The day I got the fork:










So fast forwarding to present day, I would like to think that my bike is finally done to my taste. I put fresh rotors on red hope pro 2 hubs laced with red powdercoated spokes to black Atomlab pimp 36 hole rims with red ano torque nipples. Diabolus cranks with a Blackspire chainguide.

Here she is as of yesterday with her new Protaper 780DH bars and Candy red powdercoat and fresh pivot bearings from enduro:




























First ride of 2010 also!

Now for all of this snow to melt


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

Sweet bike. Shivers are still my favorite fork of all time!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that bike was made for the Shiver....oh I love the Shiver


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

how do you like the "THE" DH saddle?


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

Its a decent seat, it has a good somewhat gippy texture. Only problem is I dropped something with an edge on the tip of the seat and it tore it. However it hasnt suffered any crash damage. I like it because it has a race inspired look to it.


----------



## Blacksugar (Jun 30, 2008)

Dude that bike looks great you really did do a great job. Glad to see a normal bike that hasen't just came out of a box.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

Man I need to get my Faith repainted. Its pretty beat up but the frame is perf. BTW your candy red looks very good. How much was it?


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

Noice

new parts are FUN FUN. especially when they improve your bike riding experience.

went for the first ride on my wide bars today - its a good feeling.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

dude, that bike looks so good. It's a beast! Love the shiver!!!


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

Bikesair said:


> Man I need to get my Faith repainted. Its pretty beat up but the frame is perf. BTW your candy red looks very good. How much was it?


it was 150 since it was kind of a specialty color.

As for new parts, yea I love gettin em but waiting sucks since im in NY and most ship from California.

the wide bars really do feel kind of weird for the moment but I havent been able to put any real time on them. I am guessing that the width will really help out in the rock gardens and other rough sections, and there is no shortage of rocks here either:thumbsup: Going from 26.5 inch bars to 31 inch bars.


----------

